# POST INTERIOR ON A ELCAMINO



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I WANNA SEE SOME WORK OR MAYBER SOME IDEAS
POST UP ONLY ELCOZ


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

goldust
[attachmentid=174158]


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

goldust
[attachmentid=174159]


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

goldust
[attachmentid=174161]


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

goldust
[attachmentid=174163]


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

i have more ill have to look for them


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 22 2005, 05:01 PM
> *i have more ill have to look for them
> [snapback]3169946[/snapback]​*


  TIGHT WORK


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

theres a nice lookin elco in classified for sale with a custom interior/bed


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

pretty nice

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=178508


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Go Klique


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TIGHT WORK.......


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

SOMEBODY BUY THIS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Here's some done at streetriders hydraulics K.C.
[attachmentid=185433]
[attachmentid=185434]
[attachmentid=185435]
[attachmentid=185436]
[attachmentid=185437]
[attachmentid=185438]


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

whats the point in extending 4"?? that cant help the hop if your hitting the rims on the ground. miss a lick and there goes the fenders. gets the whitewalls dirty too!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Jun 8 2005, 06:10 AM
> *whats the point in extending 4"?? that cant help the hop if your hitting the rims on the ground. miss a lick and there goes the fenders. gets the whitewalls dirty too!
> [snapback]3240710[/snapback]​*


Acually it hops fine.About 60inches. :0 :0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2005, 01:16 AM
> *Acually it hops fine.About 60inches. :0  :0
> [snapback]3240732[/snapback]​*


 THE ARMS ARE EXTENDED 4 INCHEZ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Jun 8 2005, 11:47 PM
> *THE ARMS ARE EXTENDED 4 INCHEZ?
> [snapback]3245389[/snapback]​*


No he's just saying it looks like it.They are extended 2 and the bellys split.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 7 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Acually it hops fine.About 60inches. :0  :0
> [snapback]3240732[/snapback]​*


Let's see a pic of it in the air :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jun 9 2005, 05:32 AM
> *Let's see a pic of it in the air :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246880[/snapback]​*


SOON


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2005, 12:14 AM
> *No he's just saying it looks like it.They are extended 2 and the bellys split.
> [snapback]3246754[/snapback]​*


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

in progress :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## General Confusion (Jan 2, 2005)

The business end of my El Bandido


----------



## General Confusion (Jan 2, 2005)

Bandido's Cockpit


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by General Confusion_@Jun 15 2005, 05:28 AM
> *Bandido's Cockpit
> [snapback]3275349[/snapback]​*


CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

hey thug..... thankz forthe idea.... here i was going to shove a truck box for 10'z in the storage ... but why when i can have 12's this way :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

HERE'S A BETTER PIC, 12'S ARE THE WAY TO GO BUT A BITCH!! ITS IN PROGRESS BUT WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED DOING CARPET AND BOX ON MONDAY
:biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jun 18 2005, 04:08 PM
> *HERE'S A BETTER PIC,  12'S ARE THE WAY TO GO BUT A BITCH!! ITS IN PROGRESS BUT WILL  KEEP YOU UPDATED DOING CARPET AND BOX ON MONDAY
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3290694[/snapback]​*


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

current project :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

BEFORE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

AFTER :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

SEATS WILL BE DONE IN A FEW DAYS  
WILL UPDATE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

HERES 1 SEAT AND A FEW GOODIES


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

their you go another elky interior


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

damn i love elco's :biggrin: shame they're few and far between over here


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jun 22 2005, 03:34 AM
> *damn i love elco's  :biggrin:  shame they're few and far between over here
> [snapback]3305314[/snapback]​*


WHERE


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

wales- UK


you have to search to find a G-body nevermind anything else


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

latest update :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

WILL REWIRE THE SYSTEM IN A FEW DAYS AND FINISH INTERIOR SOON 
(DASH & SIDE PANELS OF SUB BOX!!!! :biggrin: )


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 1 2005, 09:50 PM
> *WILL REWIRE THE SYSTEM IN A FEW DAYS AND FINISH INTERIOR SOON
> (DASH & SIDE PANELS OF SUB BOX!!!! :biggrin: )
> [snapback]3352413[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

MUSIC IS READY TO GO AND HITS PRETTY DAMN HARD :cheesy:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 17 2005, 02:19 PM
> *MUSIC IS READY TO GO AND HITS PRETTY DAMN HARD :cheesy:
> [snapback]3426453[/snapback]​*



OOHHH....SO NOW WERE CLOWNIN??? HAHAH THAT SHYT IS COMMIN ALONG FUKKIN NICE BRO.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 17 2005, 07:17 PM
> *OOHHH....SO NOW WERE CLOWNIN???  HAHAH THAT SHYT IS COMMIN ALONG FUKKIN NICE BRO.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> [snapback]3427121[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

HERES A PIC OF MINE.... BLACK SWEAD VINYL AND LIME GREEN LEATHER!!


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

nice colour scheme,is the ride painted yet? Just curious to see it in context...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 lookin good now its your turn to show and tell


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

NA NOT PAINTED YET..ILL SHOW SOME PICS AFTER IS PAINTED AND THE REST OF THE INTERIOR. MOST PROBLABLY ILL HAVE A BUILD UP TOPIC...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------

